# Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)



## tincatinca (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
da ich mir eine leichte Spinnrute (ca. 10-30g WG, schnelle Aktion, sollte auch für Gummi geeignet sein) für max. 80 Euro kaufen will, will ich paar Infos einholen.

Was haltet ihr davon?

*Shimano Technium DF AX Spinning 2,70m, 10-30g WG

Ron Thompson Supreme Spin 2,40m, 10-30g WG

Berkley Skeletor Spin 2,70m 7-28g WG

Berkley Series 1 Spin 2,70m, 7-28g WG

Fenwick HMX Spin 2,90m, 7-38g WG

*
Bin mal auf Eure Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

habe gerade eine Spinnrute von F4E (gehört wohl zu Ultimate?!?!?) bei ebay ersteigert. Eine geniale Rute. Extrem leicht, eine WG von 15-45 gr. und 2.70 lang. Wollte mir eigentlich eine Skeletor holen, hatte mir die neulich auch schon angeguckt, aber ich muß sagen das mir die F4E vom Blnak noch besser gefällt. Der Griff der Skeletor ist natürlich eine Augenweide.
Bin dann auch gleich heute Nachmittag kurz am Teich vorbeigefahren um zu testen was man mit der Rute so alles fischen kann. Habe folgendes ausprobiert und ALLE Köder konnte ich hervorragend führen:
Wobbler: Illex getwitcht (5,5 / 7,5 / 9 cm)
             Salmo (kleinste Größe ca 2 cm)
GuFi:


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

GUFI: Kopf 6 / 8 / 12 / 14 gr.
Spinner: Größe 2 und 4

Bin von der Rute begeistert und das für 47,- € inkl. Versand.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

hier mal ein Link zu der Rute:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110179501051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## HOX (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Schneller, Straffer, Schöner, SKELETOR!

Aber das Teil von dem Link sieht auch recht nett aus.


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

hi
Ich bin auch
Besitzer 3 Skeletors,Serie one Blank und möchte Sie nie mehr Tauschen.lg#6


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Ich bin auch
> Besitzer 3 Skeletors,Serie one Blank und möchte Sie nie mehr Tauschen.lg#6


 
dem kann ich nur zustimmen,habe zwar "nur" 2 skeletors,zum leichten und mittleren spinnern,aber würde sie nie und nimmer tauschen wollen!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenz (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



esox82 schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur zustimmen,habe zwar "nur" 2 skeletors,zum leichten und mittleren spinnern,aber würde sie nie und nimmer tauschen wollen!!!!!!


Dem kann ich ebenfalls zustimmen,auch wenn ich nur eine habe   |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


3m   8-32g Wurfgewicht...
Super Rute


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Dem kann ich ebenfalls zustimmen,auch wenn ich nur eine habe |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> 
> 3m 8-32g Wurfgewicht...
> Super Rute


 

jo,sind hammer geile teile!
hab die 2,7m 15-40gr WG+red arc
und die 2,1m 2-12gr WG+alubraid (arc baugleich)
einfach geil!


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Ich habe mir Sportex gekauft,Penn und echt diverse andere Spinnruten als die Skeletor rauskam und Ich Sie auf ner Messe in der Hand hatte,wuste Ich diese Rute ist der Oberhammer.Und 5min später war es meine,Preis war damals heftig mit 180€ Aber Ich muste Sie unbedingt haben.
Und bis jetzt hat Sie noch kein Kapitaler klein gekriegt ein Kraftpaket wo man es bei dem Blank nicht vermuten würde.Und meine stand schon paar mal im absoluten Halbkreis da knackt nichts da gibt nichts nach.

Fazit:Kann man überhaupt nix mit Falsch machen,und einmal gefischt und gedrillt,und man weiß was man da für ein Schätzchen hat.lg#h

Ps:Sogar leichtes Pilken bis 50gr geht Wunderbar mit der 3m Version.


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Fazit:Kann man überhaupt nix mit Falsch machen,und einmal gefischt und gedrillt,und man weiß was man da für ein Schätzchen hat.lg#h[/quote]


ganz genau!
ich will jetzt keine anderen ruten schlecht reden,bestimmt sind die von shimano,sportex usw auch super,aber ne skeletor.....WOW
an den zweigeteilten griff muss man sich zwar gewöhnen (ich jedenfalls) aber danach liegt sie einfach nur super in der hand und das spinnern macht riesen spaß!


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

ganz genau!
ich will jetzt keine anderen ruten schlecht reden,bestimmt sind die von shimano,sportex usw auch super,aber ne skeletor.....WOW
an den zweigeteilten griff muss man sich zwar gewöhnen (ich jedenfalls) aber danach liegt sie einfach nur super in der hand und das spinnern macht riesen spaß![/quote]





Das schönste ist dieses Ködergefühl was bis ins Handgelenk geht,jeder Zupfer jeder aufschlag mit Gummi auf Grund,geht bis ins Handgelenk.Ich kenne keine Rute die das so kann wie Berkley's ge..ltes Stück.#6


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



gründler schrieb:


> Das schönste ist dieses Ködergefühl was bis ins Handgelenk geht,jeder Zupfer jeder aufschlag mit Gummi auf Grund,geht bis ins Handgelenk.Ich kenne keine Rute die das so kann wie Berkley's ge..ltes Stück.#6


 

nicht nur bei gufis,auch spinner,blinker und wobbler lassen sich super führen!und zs mit einer red arc ist die skeletor unschlagbar!


----------



## Ocrem (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

In der Preisklasse gibts nur eine! Skeletor


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

also wenn das für den themenstarter kein eindeutiges zeichen ist


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

jo jo,nun is aber gut sonst kaufen sich noch zu viele ne Berkley Fangmaschine:qUnd dann gibs keine Fische mehr:c:c:c


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



gründler schrieb:


> jo jo,nun is aber gut sonst kaufen sich noch zu viele ne Berkley Fangmaschine:qUnd dann gibs keine Fische mehr:c:c:c


 

lol!
wir haben unsere ja schon,und bis die anderen ihre bestellt haben,können wir noch viele fische fangen


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Also wer kann sollte sich eine in Reserve stellen,Ich weiß aus Sicherer Quelle das die letzten Modelle nicht mehr gebaut werden,und wenn alle verkauft sind wird es schwerr werden noch eine zu finden,weil wer verkauft sowas,wenn er weiß wie man damit umgehen muß.
Niemals verkaufe Ich eine davon,werde mir eher noch eine Kaufen,mal sehen zu Weihnachten,als Reserve fürn Schrank.#6


----------



## tincatinca (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Nur mal zum Abklären, da ich ja zwei Berkley Ruten an gegeben habe...

* Berkley Skeletor Spin 2,70m 7-28g WG

Berkley Series 1 Spin 2,70m, 7-28g WG



Ihr schwärmt alle für die obere, richtig?


*Sonst keine anderen Meinungen, z. B. zur *Series 1 Spin* oder zur *Shimano* oder *Fenwick* (Auswahl siehe erstes Posting)?


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Abklären, da ich ja zwei Berkley Ruten an gegeben habe...
> 
> *Berkley Skeletor Spin 2,70m 7-28g WG*
> 
> ...


 

Skeletor Series One Blank muß auf der Rute stehen dann ist es die richtige.lg

Diese hier meinen wir.gibs von 2,10m-3,00m so weit Ich weiß,kann aber auch ne 1,80m version geben.Und die 3m ist meiner Meinung nach die,die fast alles an Spinnangelnversionen abdeckt.3m gibs ab 99€ must mal bißchen suchen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330055426081


----------



## esox82 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Abklären, da ich ja zwei Berkley Ruten an gegeben habe...
> 
> *Berkley Skeletor Spin 2,70m 7-28g WG*
> 
> ...


 

series one und series one skeletor sind (fast) die gleichen modelle,nur die skeletor hat eben den namensgebenden "skeletor"griff.
hier ein vergleich: http://shop.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=seite87&action=kat


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

OK, der Vorteil vom Griff und der direkte Kontakt zum Blank ist sicherlich ein Vorteil, vom Blank kann die F4E sicher mithalten. Ich habe den gleichen Blank der F4E auch noch in 2.1 mit einem WG von 2-18 gr. und die hat schon einen Karpfen von ca. 12-15 pfd. und einen Hecht von 1.20 (beides vom BB) mehr als sicher gelandet. Dieser Blank ist einfach nur Weltklasse.
Ach ja, hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Rute in Aktion:
http://www.praeriesee.de/bilder/TT_RB_05.jpg
http://www.praeriesee.de/bilder/TT_RB_06.jpg
http://www.praeriesee.de/bilder/120Hecht_2.jpg
http://www.praeriesee.de/bilder/120Hecht_8.jpg
Die ersten beiden Bilder ist mein Bruder mit einem 60er, der 120er wurde von einem guten Freund gefangen. Mittlerweile haben sich schon 5 Leute das 2.1 Modell geholt. Jeder der sie in der Hand hatte war total begeister, ist sofrt zum ANgelshop gefahren und hat sich eine zugelegt.
Grüße


----------



## tincatinca (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Jetzt weiß ich es immer noch nicht...ö
Soll ich die *F4E* oder die *Berkley Skeletor Series 1 Spin* oder die *Berkley Series 1 Spin* nehmen?

Habe die 2,70m Speedmaster 50-100g WG,
vielleicht kann man bezüglich Aktion die Ruten jeweils beschreiben und mit ihr vergleichen.
Hoffe das geht irgendwie, da ja doch deutlich anderes WG.

In welchen Längen und WGs gibt es die F4E?
@ Welsfaenger: Welche Länge und WG besitzt Du?
Immer noch so begeistert von der Rute?


----------



## heinzrch (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

hmm, die Skeletor gibts beim Händler meines Vertrauens gerade im Ausverkauf - die 2.4m macht echt nen perfekten Eindruck, aber die 2.7er wirkt irgendwie kopflastig (auch mit montierter Rolle....) - gewöhnt man sich daran ?


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

habe die Rute in 2.70 mit einem WG von 15-45 gr.
Wie gesagt, den Griff der Skeletor finde ich auch etwas besser. Vom Blank her ist die F4E ein wenig straffer als die Skeletor. Gewichtstechnisch sind beider auch sehr ähnlich. Für mich war nachher der Preis entscheidend. Ich konnte die F4E für 47,- € inkl. Versand bekommen. (Normal kostet die auch so um die 100,- €).


----------



## tincatinca (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

2 Fragen:

1. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Griff der Skeletor bzgl. "Gefühl" wirklich so viel ausmacht? Meinungen?

2. Bis zu welchem Modell (Länge, WG) ist es mit der Skeletor noch machbar

a) auch einen schweren Fisch (Gewässer: mittelgroßer Fluß) heraus zu bekommen?

b) ordentlich mit kleinen Jigköpfen (bis 14 g) zu fischen?


#6 Danke!


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



tincatinca schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der Griff der Skeletor bzgl. "Gefühl" wirklich so viel ausmacht? Meinungen?
> 
> ...


 


hi
ja macht er,dein Finger oder auch zwei liegen immer am Blank und Du spürst jeden Kontakt zum Köder.
Und zum Thema große Fische alle auf meiner Homepage gefangenen Fische wurden mit der Skeletor gefangen,auch die Hechte mein Bruder besitzt auch 2 Stk.Nur die Aale nicht die wurden auf Carpruten gefangen.In meinen Bekanntenkreis Fischen alle die Skeletor.
Und keine Angst die Rute macht fast alles mit,also will damit sagen Sie hat viel Kraft Reserven,und Du kannst damit den Fisch voll ran nehmen.lg

Ach ja nimm wenn Du magst,das 3m Modell die deckt alles ab,wie schon gesagt sogar leichtes Pilken.So hast Du auch nen besseren Hebel(Hebelwirkung).


----------



## Ziegenbein (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Hat jemand einen Tip wo es die Berkley Skeletor Series One günstig gibt.

Hab jetzt Preise von 120-150€ gesehen, vielleicht geht es auch noch günstiger...


----------



## archie (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Moin Karl, #h

da schaust mal beim Gerl....., der hat sie von 70 bis 100 €. Je nach Modell. Hab hier gerade diesen "Sonderangebote 4/2007" liegen, auf Seite 144 gibts Skeletors in allen möglichen Varianten. 
Oder schaust hier.

Ralf


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

jo danke...

die version Berkley Series One 2,70m 15-40g für 79,90€ wurde heute bestellt :lbin ja mal gespannt!!!


----------



## pêcheur67 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Da schau mal einer an Karl Kani 

Willkommen im Club. Du wirst feststellen dass das kein Fehler war!!!

Habe mir übrigens auch noch die Skelli 3m 8-32gr. zugelegt für das etwas leichtere Fischen im Forellenbach


----------



## esox82 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> jo danke...
> 
> die version Berkley Series One 2,70m 15-40g für 79,90€ wurde heute bestellt :lbin ja mal gespannt!!!


 

gute entscheidung!
die gleiche habe ich mir auch dort vor 2 monaten bestellt,zs mit einer 20er red arc!
zwar muss man sich anfangs an den zweigeteilten griff gewöhnen,aber danach macht das spinnern mit dieser kombi riesen spass!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## Bier (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> jo danke...
> 
> die version Berkley Series One 2,70m 15-40g für 79,90€ wurde heute bestellt :lbin ja mal gespannt!!!




na dann auch von dir wären n paar worte zur skelli nett, wenn se denn ankommt!  ...

nun muss ich mich wohl langsam sputen, wenn ich auch noch eine haben will.


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Also...

ich hab meine Skeletor 2,70m 15-40g gestern bekommen, optisch schonmal der Hammer!!!

Sofort fertig gemacht und ab ans Wasser Zander angeln war angesagt mit Gummifisch bis 10cm und 18g beim ersten Wurf schon kam mir die Rute komisch vor. Ich kam nicht soweit raus wie mit meiner Uli Beyer M55 oder Shimano Aspire...

Naja...dann gefischt und negativ ist mir aufgefallen das die Ringe mit geflochtener Schnur nicht gerade gut klar kommen. 
Die Spitze hat beim kurbeln immer gezittert was mich völlig stört und es war schwerer zu kurbel als mit einer Rute mit SIC-Ringen.

Von der Aktion her hat mir die Rute gefallen und auch optisch ein hingucker. Aber das ist ja nich alles beim fischen. 
Werde noch mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen aber die Rute geht zu 80% wieder zurück.
Da ich mit meiner Shimano Aspire und Uli Beyer M55 besser dran bin. 

Mit solchen Ruten finde ich kann die Skeletor überhaupt nicht mithalten obwohl sie hier so hochgelobt wurde, wurde ich enttäuscht, sorry.

P.S. Fischt ihr die Skeletor mit geflecht oder Mono?


----------



## esox82 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> ich hab meine Skeletor 2,70m 15-40g gestern bekommen, optisch schonmal der Hammer!!!
> 
> ...


 

also ich hab diese skeletor zum spinnfischen mit mono-schnur.zum gufieren ist die doch viel zu weich in der spitze!
dafür brauchst du eine viel härtere rute,wie die quantum crypton magic zander stick!
die skeletor ist ja auch nicht zum gufieren gedacht,sondern ist eine spinrute.
ich hab noch die 2,1m skeletor mit penn geflecht schnur,bislang sind mir da ber keine probleme mit den ringen aufgefallen#c
mfg Andy


----------



## Slotti (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



esox82 schrieb:


> also ich hab diese skeletor zum spinnfischen mit mono-schnur.zum gufieren ist die doch viel zu weich in der spitze!
> dafür brauchst du eine viel härtere rute,wie die quantum crypton magic zander stick!
> die skeletor ist ja auch nicht zum gufieren gedacht,sondern ist eine spinrute.
> ich hab noch die 2,1m skeletor mit penn geflecht schnur,bislang sind mir da ber keine probleme mit den ringen aufgefallen#c
> mfg Andy




Öhm, ja wie jetzt? 

Nun hab ich mir nachdem ich hier nur positives über die Skeletor lese gestern auch eine in 2,40 4-24 gr. bestellt. Zum leichten Jiggen mit Köpfen bis 11gr. war die eigentlich gedacht und nun soll ich nur paar Spinner dranschnallen können. Seh ich das richtig?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Slotti schrieb:


> Öhm, ja wie jetzt?
> 
> Nun hab ich mir nachdem ich hier nur positives über die Skeletor lese gestern auch eine in 2,40 4-24 gr. bestellt. Zum leichten Jiggen mit Köpfen bis 11gr. war die eigentlich gedacht und nun soll ich nur paar Spinner dranschnallen können. Seh ich das richtig?
> 
> Grüße Slotti


 
Ich Fische mit der 3m Version alles, Spinner Gummi Wobbler und bis jetzt hab Ich noch jeden Biß gemerkt.Mit 0,8er Cristall Fireline,und meine Ringe machen bei mir keine komischen Dinge,Geräusche etc.lg


----------



## pêcheur67 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Habe die Skelli 2,7m 15-40gr seit ner Woche und habe bisher mit 14gr Köpfen und 10er GuFis gefischt. 
Rute finde ich keineswegs ungeeignet dafür.


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



esox82 schrieb:


> also ich hab diese skeletor zum spinnfischen mit mono-schnur.zum gufieren ist die doch viel zu weich in der spitze!
> dafür brauchst du eine viel härtere rute,wie die quantum crypton magic zander stick!
> die skeletor ist ja auch nicht zum gufieren gedacht,sondern ist eine spinrute.
> ich hab noch die 2,1m skeletor mit penn geflecht schnur,bislang sind mir da ber keine probleme mit den ringen aufgefallen#c
> mfg Andy


 

Zum Zandern nehme ich meine gute alte Quantum Crypton Manie oder meine Shimano Aspire :l

Der Themenstarter hatte nach einer Gummi fähigen Rute gefragt, nur so viel dazu #q


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Moin#h,

ich habe mir heute auch eine Skeletor in 3m, 8-32g (Modell mit Korkgriff und Titanium-Ringen) zugelegt. Noch nicht damit gefischt, aber sie macht einen verdammt guten Eindruck. Wird die Tage mal in der Kieler Förde auf Mefo getestet. 
Die Rute gibts derzeit für unschlagbare 69,99 bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen. Noch haben die nen ganzen Schwung liegen...


----------



## getcrazy67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Hat einer von Euch die Berkley Skeletor II Cast, muss ja ein steiles Teil sein. Kann ich das für stationäre UND Multis verwenden, oder nur für Multis.

Wäre cool, wenn einer was dazu sagen könnte. Über legen nämlich, ob die Spin oder die Cast mehr Sinn macht.

Danke!

GC67


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch die Berkley Skeletor II Cast, muss ja ein steiles Teil sein. Kann ich das für stationäre UND Multis verwenden, oder nur für Multis.
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn einer was dazu sagen könnte. Über legen nämlich, ob die Spin oder die Cast mehr Sinn macht.
> 
> ...


 
hi,denke eher,dass die nur für multis gedacht ist!


----------



## Irainmanl (1. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Ich hab mir die Series One Skeletor 2 CAST (2,70 15-40gr) bestellt und müsste sie morgen haben. Ich hab nach ner schnellen seniblen rute mit trigger gesucht, ähnlich wie die aspire die ich fische ( 20-50gr,270cm)
Bin echt mal gespannt wie die rute ist, vom design find ich sie ja echt hammer geil, aber darrauf kommt es ja nicht an.
Ich hab das vorgängermodell ohne trigger in der hand gehabt und war echt paff das es für den preis so ne geile rute giibt. hat jemand schon das neue modell ? mich würd auch mal interessieren aus was für nem material die griffe sind bzw wie sich das anfühlt. 
hoffe das ich mit der rute auch gut leichtere köder casten kann...naja ich bin gespannt und freu mich drauf.

wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann steig ich wohl wieder auf stationär um und hol mir was von shimano.


----------



## sp!nner (1. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Irainmanl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Series One Skeletor 2 CAST (2,70 15-40gr) bestellt und müsste sie morgen haben.





Irainmanl schrieb:


> mich würd auch mal interessieren aus was für nem material die griffe sind bzw wie sich das anfühlt.



|rolleyes morgen wirst du`s wissen (wenn du`s nicht gelesen hast vor dem bestellen)!




Irainmanl schrieb:


> wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann steig ich wohl wieder auf stationär um und hol mir was von shimano.



dachte du fischt schon was von Shimano,oben steht du hast die Apsire 20-50g!
Willst du nochmal ne Shimano in diesem WG-Bereich? |kopfkrat

werd irgendwie nicht Schlau aus deinem Posting.Villeicht schreibst du ja nochmal was wenn die Rute hast, interessiert mich auch ob sie was taugt die Casting...


----------



## Irainmanl (1. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Nabend,

ja ich fische bis jetzt eine antares  und das mit sehr viel freude. allerdings wollte ich jetzt mal mit ner baitcaster fischen und das angebot an feinen schnellen ruten mit trigger in ner normalen spinlänge ist nicht so groß, shimano bietet da nichts hochwertiges an, zumindest nicht auf dem deutschen markt.
wenn mir das angeln mit multi jetzt doch keinen spaß macht, dann steig ich wieder auf stationär um..das wollte ich sagen.

Ich hab mich einfach interessiert dafür und wollte mal was neues machen. zudem dachte ich mir, dass ich auf dauer eine stationärrolle zu sehr beanspruche und sich früher oder später das getriebe verabschiedet.meine twinpower spricht manchmal in den komischsten tönen zu mir....naja ich werd sehen, wenn ich die rute morgen habe gehts direkt ab ans wasser und dann teste ich mal.

petri heil

dirk


----------



## Irainmanl (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Morgen zusammen,

also ich hab gestern meine neue skeletor 2cast 270, 15-40gr getestet und muss sagen die rute ist einfach super und ich kann sie jedem nur empfehlen der eine schöne castrute sucht.
Die rute ist super leicht, von kopflastigkeit wie angeblich beim vorgänger habe ich nichts gemerkt.
Also preis/leistung ist wirklich top.

petri heil

Dirk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



Slotti schrieb:


> Nun hab ich mir nachdem ich hier nur positives über die Skeletor lese gestern auch eine in 2,40 4-24 gr. bestellt. Zum leichten Jiggen mit Köpfen bis 11gr. war die eigentlich gedacht und nun soll ich nur paar Spinner dranschnallen können. Seh ich das richtig?


genau die ist aber die härteste und brauchbarste für leichte GuFierei der bis 32g Series1 Blanks, das paßt schon!

Die 2,10m 2-12g ist eher eine Felchenrute, auch wenn Thomas9904 damit erstaunliche Fische auf die Schuppen legt. Wirklich UL ganz ganz leicht.
Die 2,40m 4-24g ist eine straffe kurze Spinnrute, schön straff ohne hart zu sein. Hab ich gerne im Einsatz, macht Spaß #6
Die 2,70m 7-28g ist eine deutliche weichere und schwippigere Rute. Hab ich nicht behalten, die 2,40m Schwester ist deutlich besser.
Die 3,00m 8-32g ist eine richtig lange geschmeidige Rute, mehr Richtung Forellenrute, deswegen hab ich die auch. 

Alle liegen im Vergleich zu einer -30g Harrison-VHF deutlich weit darunter in Straffheit, Härte und Schnelligkeit.


----------



## pêcheur67 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die 3,00m 8-32g ist eine richtig lange geschmeidige Rute, mehr Richtung Forellenrute, deswegen hab ich die auch.



Habe mir diese Rute auch gleich mitbestellt und werde mal versuchen im Frühjahr die Forellen an meiner Bachstrecke zu ärgern. Konnte wegen der Schonzeit leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## BadnerPower (17. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

hallo zusammen,wollte keinen neuen thread eröffnen und poste einfach hier da es ja shcon viele threads über die skelli gibt..
nun ja ich möchte mir auch ne skeletor zulegen jedoch hört man in jedem thread was anderes über sie|uhoh:
Mein gewässer baggersee ca 5m tiefe zielfisch: hecht&barsch
köder: twister,gummifische,spinner,evtl wobbler wenn das möglich ist..
ich weis jedoch nicht in was für ner länge und wg ich sie mir holen soll,wegen den hechten ( meistens um die 70cm 3kg)
die kork version gefällt mir doch besser wie die neue version und ich hab auch die 2.70m mit 7-28wg ins auge gefasst aber dann gelesen dass die doch recht kopflastig ist|gr: es gibt aber die 15-40wg variante ist die auch kopflastig?
Die neue skeletor mit schumstoff griff gefällt mir nicht...die ist aber nicht kopflastig oder?!
welche skelli würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
achja ne redarc soll an die skelli drankommen welche größe?
danke im vorraus|wavey:


----------



## dani_carp (17. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

@BadnerPower
Ja die Skelli in 15-40wg ist auch kopflastig.Ich persönlich hab aber damit kein Problem.
Hab mit ihr einen 90cm Hecht gefangen und sie war noch nicht im geringsten an ihrer Belastungsgrenze angelangt.


----------



## Carp0815 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

also ich hab mir eine berkley classic middle gekauft
ganz ok


----------



## BadnerPower (17. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

hol mir jetzt warscheinlich die 2,40m 4-24g skelli mit korkgriff...
hab auf ner andren seite gesehen wie jemand mit der 2,40 skelli nen wels von 1,80m rausholt und er meinte das die das locker geschafft hatte|bigeyes


----------



## pêcheur67 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> hol mir jetzt warscheinlich die 2,40m 4-24g skelli mit korkgriff...
> hab auf ner andren seite gesehen wie jemand mit der 2,40 skelli nen wels von 1,80m rausholt und er meinte das die das locker geschafft hatte|bigeyes



Das war dann aber sicher nicht die 4-24gr Skelli 

Wenn Du auch auf Hecht willst solltest Du in jedem Fall die 15-40gr. Skelli nehmen.
Das mit der Redarc würd ich mir nochmal überlegen |rolleyes


----------



## BadnerPower (18. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

lies selbst nach^^von der alten skelli gibts ja nur eine version in 2,40m


----------



## dani_carp (18. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> von der alten skelli gibts ja nur eine version in 2,40m


Da liegst du falsch.Die alte Skeletor gibt es auch in 2.1m, 2.7m und noch in 3m.


----------



## BadnerPower (18. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

ich sagte nur EINE VON DER 2,40m


----------



## pêcheur67 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> lies selbst nach^^von der alten skelli gibts ja nur eine version in 2,40m
> www.barsch-alarm.de



Toller Link, vielen Dank.
Was ich meinte war eher, daß im Hinblick auf größere Wurfgewichte beim Hechtspinnen (oder auch GuFi angeln) die Skelli 2,70m WG bis 40gr. wohl die bessere Wahl wäre.
Das die Skelli verdammt viel aushält weiß ich |supergri


----------



## Wassermännchen (19. November 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Ich sag nur * Berkley Series 1 Spin 2,70m, 7-28g WG . Super Rute!!! Habe auch die 3,0m mit 8-32g WG möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben.Sollte aber das Modell 2005 sein das 2007 Modell ist ein wenig zu schwer geraten hat aber dafür einen ähnlichen Rollenhalter wie die Skeletor (Habe auch eine )

*


----------



## malasugi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> genau die ist aber die härteste und brauchbarste für leichte GuFierei der bis 32g Series1 Blanks, das paßt schon!
> 
> Die 2,10m 2-12g ist eher eine Felchenrute, auch wenn Thomas9904 damit erstaunliche Fische auf die Schuppen legt. Wirklich UL ganz ganz leicht.
> Die 2,40m 4-24g ist eine straffe kurze Spinnrute, schön straff ohne hart zu sein. Hab ich gerne im Einsatz, macht Spaß #6
> ...



Hallo, 
lassen sich denn mit der 3 m Version (8-32 gr.) denn kleine
Spinner in Größe 0 oder 1 oder Salmos (3,5 - 4 cm) noch vernünftig führen?
Hat die Rute eher Spitzenaktion (geschmeidig...)?


----------



## carvinc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

Morgen,
So habe mir gerade die Skelli 2,70 15-40 WG (2-teilig!, die Angabe im Katalog ist nen Druckfehler...)beim Gerlinger bestellt--wollte kleine Gufis bis 10 cm damit händeln, 
machen die Ringe wirklich Probleme bei Geflochtener Schnur#c--
@KarlKani: Komisch ich hatte mit der Aspire BX den Verdacht nicht auf Wurfweite zu kommen--habe sie abgestoßen----

Aber jeztzt freue ich mich ertmal auf die Skelli :vik:und hoffe das sie wirklich so gut ist, wie von euch beschrieben.....

Hat sich der Blank bei der Skelli 2 auch geändert oder "nur" der Griff und die Ringe?

Ist die alte Skelli ( Korkgriff) härter als die neue (Skelli 2)?

Grüße #h
carvinc


----------



## carvinc (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*

@*AngelDet:* "Alle liegen im Vergleich zu einer -30g Harrison-VHF deutlich weit darunter in Straffheit, Härte und Schnelligkeit."


Dafür kostet die neue Skelli auch +-119 € , die erste sogar mit Versankosten um +-87 €!!
Bei der Harrison dürfteste dafür noch nicht mal den Korkgriff bekommen?!.....
Grüße 
carvinc


----------



## hotte50 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vergleich leichte Spinnrute (Berkley, Shimano)*



carvinc schrieb:


> Hat sich der Blank bei der Skelli 2 auch geändert oder "nur" der Griff und die Ringe?
> 
> Ist die alte Skelli ( Korkgriff) härter als die neue (Skelli 2)?
> 
> ...



der Blank hat sich nicht geändert. Zumindest war es von mir nicht feststellbar. Ich habe gleiche Typen - alte und neue Ausführung - auf der Pferd- und Jagd in der Hand gehalten und konnte keinen Unterschied vom Blank her feststellen.


----------

